# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  TEO (improved version of its predecessors Rh-0, Rh-1), humanoid robot, Robotics Lab, University Carlos III of Madrid, Madrid, Spain

## Airicist

Developer - Robotics Lab

roboticslab.uc3m.es/roboticslab/robot/uc3m-humanoid

"TEO: Full-size humanoid robot design powered by a fuel cell system"

----------


## Airicist

Robot Rh-1

Uploaded on Apr 1, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Robot TEO 

Uploaded on Feb 17, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Teo-waiter

Published on Jan 17, 2017




> Demo HRI Teo waiter serving a drink

----------


## Airicist

Ironing robot

Published on Jun 21, 2017




> TEO the robot irons your clothes so you don't have to.


"This handy robot will iron your clothes so you don’t have to"

by Timothy Revell
June 21, 2017

----------

